# Bolt +, IR receiver location?



## Tachy (Aug 26, 2017)

I have just upgraded my Premiere XL4 to a Bolt Plus when the XL4 died (all lights flashing).

I use a Harmony Ultimate Remote, in a closed cabinet with IR Blasters, and was wondering where the location of the IR receiver on the Bolt Plus is? Saw some reply that the Bolt has it behind the TiVo Logo, but the IR Blaster does not seem to work well when I place it near there, so was wondering if it was somewhere else. 

My XL4 was much better at accepting IR commands from my Harmony. Half the time when I hit a favorite TV channel on the remote or even with direct number entry, it misses half the numbers and it takes 5 tries to change to the correct channel. Any suggestions? 

Also, not really impressed with the Bolt + reliability for this price. Within 24 hours, my Bolt + died entirely and had to send back for a replacement. Hope this one lasts longer!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's on the front left. Use a flashlight, you can easily see it when the light is shined on it.


----------

